# Dart frog connection



## Malex530. (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey everyone, sorry to bring this up again. Apologies if I anger or offend anyone with this post but I was wondering. 
What exactly is the argument about? I've seen lots of posts but none of them state what actually started the argument over this company. No need to fight with each other, and PLEASE don't. 
Thanks! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Basically, they hired an infamous member who was known from some shady dealings. Then they started buying likes on the facebooks and doing a couple other things like that. In retrospect, I don't think it would have blown up so bad if we only knew of the firestorm on the horizon. Dfw was the best thing that could have happened to them


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Basically, they hired an infamous member who was known from some shady dealings. Then they started buying likes on the facebooks and doing a couple other things like that. In retrospect, I don't think it would have blown up so bad if we only knew of the firestorm on the horizon. Dfw was the best thing that could have happened to them


To my knowledge, said 'Infamous Member' wound up taking over the entire operation some time ago when the original founder/financier lost interest in frogs.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I did not know that.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Dane, yes, your correct. Thats why theres very little marketing, facebook activity, or changes to his website now going on.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Interesting to hear that Taron is now fully running the show there.


----------



## Cgorum (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello, the post that mentions DFW being the best thing to ever happen to DFC, (I'm sorry I dont know how to tag others comments yet), what do they mean by that? I placed an order to DFC on friday and have yet to receive it or any word on its status even. I am worried the company may not be active anymore. I read the entire thread (well alot of it) posted in 2013 where members of the board asked to see pictures of DFC operation and honestly got quite heated over Tarons involvement (understandably). The thread was eventually closed and it was decided that DFC had been honest in its answers during that post. Have any recent developments taken place with DFC? They, as stated above, have had no social media activity for months. Im so very worried that I may never see the little frogs I ordered =(


----------



## Cgorum (Aug 4, 2015)

Is this the way to tag a previous comment? If so please forgive my ignorance, but if you will see the comment I posted at the bottom of this thread. I just joined the board today to ask the questions I asked below, thank you


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Malex530. said:


> What exactly is the argument about? I've seen lots of posts but none of them state what actually started the argument over this company.


Lots of information over on faunaclassifieds... goes way back all the way to 2002.


----------



## Malex530. (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I had no idea about all of this.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

There was a long thread on here that got deleted, would be helpful.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

.........deleted?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/109537-dart-frog-connection.html


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

There was another one, and it is referenced in the thread about it being blocked, then later deleted.


----------

